

Final Launch For Endeavour Hours Away - geteme
http://www.videomomo.com/17567/final-launch-for-endeavour-hours-away/

======
logicalmoron
Why aren't more people excited about this?

Guys. We are sending people into space. Space.

~~~
geteme
You can watch live streaming launching of Shuttle Endeavour at
<http://www.videomomo.com>

